# Investigator Chadwick Alan (Chad) Carr



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Investigator Chadwick Alan (Chad) Carr 
*Greene County Sheriff's Office
Virginia*
End of Watch: Thursday, June 4, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, June 4, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Investigator Chad Carr was killed in an automobile accident on Route 631, near Stanardsville, when his department vehicle collided with a tractor trailer and burst into flames.

Investigator Carr had served with the Green County Sheriff's Office for 7.5 years and was assigned to the Blue Ridge Narcotics Task Force. He is survived by his two sons.
Agency Contact Information
Greene County Sheriff's Office
10009 Spotswood Trail
Stanardsville, VA 22973

Phone: (434) 985-2222

_*Please contact the Greene County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rest in peace


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Carr.


----------

